# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  hàng ve chai  vừa cân kg về...ae xem vui

## GunSrose

Đi sắm con máy mài trục ben lụm luôn mấy kg sắt ve chai








ké thêm đợt dụng cụ chờ xả công ....mấy bác xem vui

----------


## thanhminh243

Ôi nhìn hoành tráng quá à!

----------


## writewin

thước điện tử có bán lại ko ah

----------


## huuminhsh

mấy cái đồng hồ so bác có bán lại ko ạ ?

----------


## nicowando

Ve chai ? ......

----------


## Dainamcnc

Nhìn đám ray với visme đoán bác ở gần Bình Duơng vì đóng này em lựa nhiều rồi nên nhìn thấy là biết quen

----------


## puskinu

Show hàng...? Khoe hàng...? hay bán vậy bác chủ?Mà có cái j hot đâu nhỉ? e thấy bác lập nhiều topic kiểu "sâu" này ...bác bán thì lập topic bán hàng đề giá cho rõ ràng..show thì show sản phẩm hay máy móc của "chính mình" cho a e học tập, tham khảo chứ kiểu show này tốn tài nguyên diễn đàn lắm..

----------

huanpt, Nam CNC

----------


## GunSrose

> Show hàng...? Khoe hàng...? hay bán vậy bác chủ?Mà có cái j hot đâu nhỉ? e thấy bác lập nhiều topic kiểu "sâu" này ...bác bán thì lập topic bán hàng đề giá cho rõ ràng..show thì show sản phẩm hay máy móc của "chính mình" cho a e học tập, tham khảo chứ kiểu show này tốn tài nguyên diễn đàn lắm..


Mình rút sẽ rút kn để tập trung show 1 số nhu cầu của ae dùng,đa phần mua về là mình chỉ lựa ra 1 ít để dùng,hàng còn đẹp mình giữ lại , còn hầu hết cân kg sang lại hết,mình show lên để bác nào có nhu cầu về làm lại,hoặc tái sử dụng.cần giá hợp lý thì pm,...Còn ko có nhu cầu thì show ae xem vui thôi àh
Hàng vitme đúng là mình sang lại 1 bãi ở bình dương gần lái thiêu,motor,dirver,các thể loại motor thì trong khu CN sóng thần 1,bác nào thực sự cần số lượng lớn về dọn lại thì hú e,đa phần hàng diện tử,các thể loại board, mình ko bảo hành,ko bao sống,bao chết nên ko dám đăng bán trên diễn dàn này dc...bán ra mang tiếng chết
Dụng cụ đo thì đa phần mình giữ lại,nếu bán sẽ chuyển qua mục mua bán để đăng...
Còn mấy bác muốn tận mục sở thị e làm gì,mua bán gì thì PM riệng e,,...dẫn thẳng xuống kho cho mấy bác chọn nhé,...vì lý do công việc nên di chuyển thường xuyên,chỉ có thể tiếp các bác sau giờ hàng chính
địa chỉ1:Cơ khí oto Minh Thàng 691 quoc lộ 13,phường hiệp hình phước,thủ đức,Tp HCM....gia công trục vitme,chế gối BF,BK thì mấy bác ghé chỗ này
Địa chỉ 2: nhà số 2,duong số 7.phường hiệp bình chánh,thủ duc...chỗ này chỉ mua và bán các thể loại phế liệu,máy móc ve chai vớ vẩn...
Ở dưới kho lúc nào cũng có 2 thợ cnc ở dưới,tiếp mấy bác CNC chuyên nghiệp sẽ dễ hơn,e thì gà lắm,nhiều khi làm mấy bác mất vui
Phone e:0933550989-trung chỉ tiệp các bác vào Cn.hoặc sau giờ hành chánh nhé
TB :Big Grin: ung lượng e cũng đã giảm mức tối thiểu đễ ko chiếm tãi nguyên diễn đàn quá nhiều,show 1it cho ae xem vui thôi...mod thông cảm cho e nhé
Chúc ae diễn đàn vui khoẻ với niềm Đam mê CNC...

----------


## Nam CNC

đã hơn 3 lần bác mở topic khoe hàng nhưng thực chất là bán hàng , chỉ có điều giá cả không có và toàn PM riêng , nếu khoe hàng bác ghi hẳn là không bán , nên chọn lựa những cái nào đặc sắc , mới lạ nhất , chứ hàng bình thường và khoe với số lượng thì không phải mục đích bán chứ còn gì... 

cá nhân rất không thích và không đồng tình với các mục topic kiểu này của bác hi vọng Mod hay admin có cách giải quyết hay trả lời giúp cho em và cho vài ông cảm thấy không thoải mái. Cứ thoải mái mở 1 topic bán hàng và ai có nhu cầu vào đó mà thương lượng với bác

----------


## Thantu

Về chai nhưng giá vàng hehehe

----------


## mechatronic_hieu

Hàng ve chai nhưng bán giá cẩm lai. Bác chủ topic trước khoe hàng, nếu có ai mua thì chia sẻ lại luôn, vậy cũng tốt

----------


## Nam CNC

Nhiều bạn chưa hiểu , nếu mở topic ở luồng này thì topic này sẽ hiện ở trang chính , nhiều người sẽ thấy , nhưng mục đích của topic này bán hàng nhiều hơn là khoe vì những mặt hàng này bình thường không còn nhiều cái mới lạ để anh em học hỏi , nếu có tính chất bán hàng như vậy thì vi phạm nội quy diễn đàn , nếu bác chủ mở topic trong mục mua bán , trước khoe sau bán thì chẳng có ai than phiền gì .

--- cái topic này nó hơi khó chịu , vi phạm thì cũng không đúng , nhưng thực tế nhiều bạn đã đặt vấn đề mua bán và cũng có thể đã inbox giá riêng để như thế thì thiệt thòi rất nhiều với các bạn nào đó bán hàng cùng mặt hàng mà phải mở trong topic bán do đó mình mới nhờ mod hay admin đưa ra nhận xét rõ ràng , đây không phải lần đầu tiên xem như chủ thớt chưa biết mà đã hơn 3 lần như thế , mình cảm thấy không thích thì mình lên tiếng thôi !.

----------

vufree

----------


## GunSrose

> Nhiều bạn chưa hiểu , nếu mở topic ở luồng này thì topic này sẽ hiện ở trang chính , nhiều người sẽ thấy , nhưng mục đích của topic này bán hàng nhiều hơn là khoe vì những mặt hàng này bình thường không còn nhiều cái mới lạ để anh em học hỏi , nếu có tính chất bán hàng như vậy thì vi phạm nội quy diễn đàn , nếu bác chủ mở topic trong mục mua bán , trước khoe sau bán thì chẳng có ai than phiền gì .
> 
> --- cái topic này nó hơi khó chịu , vi phạm thì cũng không đúng , nhưng thực tế nhiều bạn đã đặt vấn đề mua bán và cũng có thể đã inbox giá riêng để như thế thì thiệt thòi rất nhiều với các bạn nào đó bán hàng cùng mặt hàng mà phải mở trong topic bán do đó mình mới nhờ mod hay admin đưa ra nhận xét rõ ràng , đây không phải lần đầu tiên xem như chủ thớt chưa biết mà đã hơn 3 lần như thế , mình cảm thấy không thích thì mình lên tiếng thôi !.


Sorry a Nam nhé,mặc dù ae mình chưa có dịp gặp nhau nhưng e rất thích a,thực tế e là dân cơ khí,mà a biết là dân cơ khí nhìn đ ồ nghề hoặc các loại phụ tùng nhật thì ai cũng mê,e thì vừa gia công cơ khí,buôn bán linh tinh e thấy món nào đẹp đẹp là e đem về,ko xai tới thì để đó,cái nào lem nhem e sang lại ngay lúc hàng về,mục đích là show,còn mua bán thì e bán ngoài thủ đức,Q12,bình chánh lâu rồi,tính tham gia diễn đàn góp vui nhưng a nói vậy thi e rút KN ko đăng nữa là ok,ae mình vui là chính,nếu hành động góp vui của e làm a khó chịu hay ngứa mắt gì đó trên diễn đàn nàythì e xin lỗi nhé,còn cái vụ đem qua mục này để cáp kèo gì đó(như a CKD có nhắc nhở) thì ko a nhé...chờ bán được 1 món gì đó trên này cũng vất vả lắm,chúc ae diễn đàn vui khoẻ!

----------


## CKD

Khó khăn hay ngứa mắt gì ở đây nhỉ?
Diễn đàn có chia khu vực cho các nội dung, tuyệt đối với các bài viết có hơi hướng thương mại mua bán đều phải vào khu vực riêng.
Mặc khác.. nhưng bài viết nữa giới thiệu, nữa bán thì được xem xét theo hướng nội dung có đủ sâu để xem là bài phân tích giới thiệu sp không.
Với bài của bạn thì đúng nghĩa là "show hàng", ngoài cái giới thiệu qua loa thì hết có gì. Đặc biệt là mua thì nhiều, dùng thì ít, chia sẻ lại cho anh em phần lớn.
Vậy xem ra.. mua bán là mục đích chính rồi.

Còn đăng bài và chờ bán vất vả hay không thì phải xem lại sản phẩm và bản thân. Riengd mình thấy mục bán hàng vấn sốt xìn xịt. Hàng đưa lên loáng cái đã thông báo hết. Chứng tỏ sức mua không kém.. có kém chăng là sản phẩm không có "sốt".

Diễn đàn cho các bạn mua bán tự do (miễn phí) mà. Cũng như đều lên top page cả. Tại sao cứ phải lập lờ nội dung làm gì để mọi người đều khó xử?

----------

Diyodira, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## blockmachine

> Đi sắm con máy mài trục ben lụm luôn mấy kg sắt ve chai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ké thêm đợt dụng cụ chờ xả công ....mấy bác xem vui


Thớt địa chỉ đâu thế , em ghé qua cân vài kg   :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ktshung

> Khó khăn hay ngứa mắt gì ở đây nhỉ?
> Diễn đàn có chia khu vực cho các nội dung, tuyệt đối với các bài viết có hơi hướng thương mại mua bán đều phải vào khu vực riêng.
> Mặc khác.. nhưng bài viết nữa giới thiệu, nữa bán thì được xem xét theo hướng nội dung có đủ sâu để xem là bài phân tích giới thiệu sp không.
> Với bài của bạn thì đúng nghĩa là "show hàng", ngoài cái giới thiệu qua loa thì hết có gì. Đặc biệt là mua thì nhiều, dùng thì ít, chia sẻ lại cho anh em phần lớn.
> Vậy xem ra.. mua bán là mục đích chính rồi.
> 
> Còn đăng bài và chờ bán vất vả hay không thì phải xem lại sản phẩm và bản thân. Riengd mình thấy mục bán hàng vấn sốt xìn xịt. Hàng đưa lên loáng cái đã thông báo hết. Chứng tỏ sức mua không kém.. có kém chăng là sản phẩm không có "sốt".
> 
> Diễn đàn cho các bạn mua bán tự do (miễn phí) mà. Cũng như đều lên top page cả. Tại sao cứ phải lập lờ nội dung làm gì để mọi người đều khó xử?


Ờ! BÁn thì ghi mịa nó bán, giá cả rõ ràng, khỏi mất công đọc ...

----------

